# The Loud-Raider and the Children of Excess



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

So, I've been inspired. I've been given the key to unlock the former flame of modeling that was once buried deep in my being...

The Emperor's Children.

(On a side note...if anyone has tentacle pink in north america, I'll buy it from you regardless of whether it's been used or not.)

The the other day I decided to do a test model to see how my special release terminator lord would look in EC colors. I no longer use terminator lords in my army, so he's been getting ignored. A good friend of mine plays emperor's children and I thought it would make a good gift for him or something. So I do a test mini. Just a chaos space marine I built from parts that I had sitting around. I was initially just going to do a sloppy 30 min test, but after thee first couple layers, the models starts to look good. So i paint more, some detail, some highlights. 5 hours later i have this:










I spent the next 6 hours looking at it. Looking at the terminator lord, thinking of the fun things that could be done with an army such as this, and just the sheer possibilities. 

This army will be a blind leap into the unfamiliar and unsafe for me. I will do with this army, something i have never done with any of my armies to date, in every possible way.

Here's a list of the new things I'll be doing in this army: 


Painting Pink
Using Terminators
Using Abaddon
Using Lesser Daemons
Using lightning claws
Magnetizing Minis
Making novelty mods to a model

Pretty much everything in the army will be converted somewhat. The daemons will be pretty much stock. I might do a couple fluffy squads by buying 1 box of daemonettes, splitting them into 2 squads of 5, then using a Masque model as a kind of leader for them. Basically just adding a fancy model to each to get that fluffy number, even though she will only count as a regular daemonette.

All of the terminators will be magnetized. I'll be making the equipment load-out on them as diverse as humanly possible from lightning claws, to anti-tank, to just basic TL bolter + power weapon. I'll be able to have it all at my disposal.

I'll be bits ordering sonic weapons for my noise marines, but these will also be magnetized so I can switch them out to basic marines with an icon if I want to keep costs down. 

Here's the really awesome part about this army though, and is the main reason for even doing all this work. It's seriously he coolest idea I've ever had, and with some help from modern technology it's all possible. It's officially being called "*The Loud-Raider*". I'm putting flat panel speakers and an MP3 player inside a land raider, and as with everything else, all the parts will be magnetized for vehicle damage purposes., possibly even magnetized hatches so I can turn it into a chaos terminus ultra later on.

Being in my usual hurry to get the ball rolling I ran off to GW to pick up the essentials.









My Raider.









Abaddon.









...And a couple termie lords to kit bash the living shit out of.

So I've got the parts to make a 5 man termie squad with 4 dual lightning claws, and one guy with a chainfist. I also have a plan to make Abaddon's arms swappable as well so he can join the ranks as a regular terminator once I start throwing lash princes into the mix ^_^ Eventually I'll need to go find some regular termies so I can possibly run the reaper auto if I want. This also means I'd need to do another *Loud-Raider* and rig up some sort of wireless transmission system so I can run my tunes in stereo, but I don't even need to state how awesome it would be if it actually worked.

So first on my list of things to do is buy an absolutely MASSIVE amount of rare earth magnets and tentacle pink. After that, the list looks like this:


Convert and magnetize terminators
Convert and magnetize "Loud-Raider"
Buy, bits order, and magnetize 2 squads of marines
Buy and build daemonettes
Paint all that shit *Laughs to self*

Should be one hell of a party. Be sure not to miss it!

Until next time,

Troy

EDIT: I forgot this, but here's a pic of the Termie lord that started this whole thing. Converted with lighting claws.










EDIT 2: Any mods in the house wanna edit the " [56k " out of the title for me, please?


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude lookin good i cant wait to see how this turns out .
My SM army will be happy to hunt them down lol


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice! The painting looks crisp and ace!, not to mention the highlighting! Have some rep, it looks great!


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the pink side! Nice paintjob there. Valejo makes "squid pink" which is pretty well tentacle pink.

Be VERY careful when magnetising your land raider if you are going to use speakers and an MP3 player. Magnets can mess with the speakers (they use magnets themselves) and, of course, destroy your MP3 player.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice painting, good job.

Rep for you:so_happy:


----------



## BTJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice start so far, can't wait to see where this ends up


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Fantastic ideas!!!! 
If your feeling really crazy with the loud-raider(s?) why not add strobing LEDs to really add to the atmosphere of the army. :victory:

I feel compelled to echo a comment made above about your force being one that my Grey Knights will thoroughly enjoy hunting down and destroying :wild: although I am the slowest painter/converter on this site so you have a while to prepare :laugh:

Good luck with your project!!! I hope you can stay motivated! + rep for great ideas and vision :clapping:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Neat Emperors Children marine! oh and welcome to the ranks of the porn god, you won't regret joining us:grin:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Magnets...yay...*

Well, it's high time I make an update, though it's nothing too special. I just didn't want my post to be banished to the depths of *DUN DUN DUN* *Page 2*.

It's a little tough to assemble models without the proper tools. Case in point; trying to magnetize models, without magnets. 

I managed to get a hold of 10x 1/8" magnets off a freind who is using them for tau battlesuits. I lost 4 of them, but the remaining 6 went to good use. I figured if I just did one model, It would take enough time for me to go get the rest of the necessary supplies, while still remaining busy.

So I slacked off for a week, then last night I did this:









Standard Equip. I realize he has no head, I haven't decided if I like the one he comes with or not.









Lightning Claws. "Oh Sole Mioooooooooo" Very operatic, and I like it. This way I can run Abaddon as a plain ol' lightning claws termie if I want. 









I've always loved the look of the axe on a stick conversion people did with the termie lord box. So I took it one step further. The "Axe on a Bolter on a Stick" or AoBS for short.









Another Pic of the "AoBS". With this weapon I can even run Abaddon as a plain TL Bolter + Power Weapon termie. Now he can basically fill ANY role I need, and opens up Abaddon for small point gaming, even if only a mere shell of his former self.

I must apologize for the webcam pics. I've been using my dad's camera since I don't want to buy my own, and he left it on the top of his car on the way to work the other day. So now I'm stuck with this...

Enjoy the update!

C&C always appreciated.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Pirate first off great conversions! I love the Axe w/ Bolter conversion I am probably going to copy that weapon in the near future.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

So, I just went out and spent WAY too much money.

I bought myself the chaos army-in-a-box, and the nice guys at GW gave me a codex and some paints for free...plus an additional $15 off since the price that made me want to buy it was $50 under the price on the computer when they rang it up. That's better than the christmas sale deals.

It comes with some shit i don't want, and some things that I can use, but don't really need. These are mostly just the defiler and vindicator. The rhinos are handy, but I don't really NEED them, since I like to footslog, and it saves excessive paint usage.

So now my army (all unbuilt except for abaddon) is as thus:
1 Daemon Prince 
Abaddon
5 terminators
3 Terminator Lords 
1 Special Run Termie Lord

(All these are what makes up my 10 man termie squad)
22 CSM (2 are salvage from parts/hobby store bits)
2 rhinos
1 Defiler
1 Vindicator
2 Land (Loud) Raiders

EDIT: My shipment of 250 magnets should arrive at some point later today.


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks very, very nice. I loved your Terminator lord with the lighting claws!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can look at my local store but if that fails go get some Vallejo Model Color squid pink (shown above). That is the vallejo color crossover, though it may be a hair shade different.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

If I can skip using tentacle pink altogether I would, simply because it;s too hard to find. If I can get something that's pretty close, and/or impossible to tell the difference without side by side comparison, I'll go with that instead.

On a side note. Magnetizing my models is by far the greatest thing I have ever done in this hobby. Granted, taking an hour to assemble a terminator is a LITTLE much, but the payoff is enormous. I just spent the last hour swapping parts around on my models just for fun. There are literally hundreds of options for my armies now, not just whatever i happened to glue together a year ago. 

If you get the chance, and you have the time, DO IT!!! 

I went WAY out of my way to attain spare parts for these conversions and even went so far as to cannibalize old models for their bits, but for the most part, I'm just using the arts that came with my models.

Now, I won't be going to far as to make legs, heads, torsos, and backpacks swappable because that's FAR too time consuming. Not to mention the 250 magnets I ordered wouldn't be NEARLY enough.

attention span just died...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

*OMFG! An update?!*

Finally, an update. Work has been slowing down my progress a lot, and my usual day of is spent with my girlfriend/sleeping.

but i find a little time here and there to get stuff done...Like this:

*EDIT: Something went wrong with the video, new one in a couple hours...*

I'm running to GW for conversion parts right now. I wanna do all my terminator power weapons as swords, so I'm gonna cut up a box of khorne bloodletters. I'll be using the swords for my termies, the torsos for my slaaneshi marines, since i thought maybe i could put another part of the models to good use. The bare midriff thing looked cool on some other models I've seen so I think I'll try it. Then I'll probably use the horns to replace the ribbed style horns and anything I deem "Stupid looking" on my CSM/Noise marines.

After that, more magnets.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, third post of fail in a row...

Here's the video I tried to post a few days ago.






I'm trying to gt my list built for the end of the month...I might still make it.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome conversion work there, can't wait to see the rest of the squad with bloodletter parts!


cheers

edd


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you like it, but more bloodleter conversions will come after painting for now.

I have a list for the tournament coming up at the end of the month, and it goes like this:

Lash Prince

5 sonic weap'd marines

3 termies

1 obliterator

This will be my painting goal for the 30th!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> So, I just went out and spent WAY too much money.
> 
> I bought myself the chaos army-in-a-box, and the nice guys at GW gave me a codex and some paints for free...plus an additional $15 off since the price that made me want to buy it was $50 under the price on the computer when they rang it up. That's better than the christmas sale deals.
> 
> ...


Holy shit. My local manager is the kind of guy you would have to apologize to for getting the price wrong. you got it nice. Anyway, all these WIP threads make me wanna do one of my own.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Glad you like it, but more bloodleter conversions will come after painting for now.
> 
> I have a list for the tournament coming up at the end of the month, and it goes like this:
> 
> ...


There is few things that makes one as active as "must do for tourney X", good luck :wink:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dunno if any one pointed this out, but I'd be careful not to make contact between the magnets and mp3 player. depending on how strong the magnets are, it might mess with the mp3? i dunno maybe not ive never done it just trying to help your project go well. it does sound cool for sure. what type of songs you planning on playing through it?


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> There is few things that makes one as active as "must do for tourney X", good luck :wink:


Uh realy? I've got a tourny tommorow at my GW and ive painted 1 and a 1/3 marines of my 34 in the list. Now off to find a spray can.

but loud raider the idea is classic, if you could find sort of "eclesiarchy" (SPELLING?) musinc that would be great for SoB.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally! I did something!!!

Pics:





































There she be. i'm not sure how long i spent on this, and I'd prefer to not think about it. It took a while sufficed to say, and I'm rather proud of the outcome...even thought the large pics really put my sloppy brushwork on display.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Quickie idea for a display base I had this morning.

Pics...



















thoughts?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very amazing, consider that idea stolen XD

+rep


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

It's official...i have to put a limit on this army. I have so many ideas for things i want to do, it would take a lifetime to get through them all. 

I've decided to go ahead and lay down the limit here and now. (Bearing in mind, this will only be for the EC army)


36 Noise marines
10 Terminators (factoring in abaddon and the other termie lord, that's 2 units of 6)
2 daemon princes (lashers, obviously)
1 terminator lord
Abaddon
"Doomrider" (He does cocaine) Just a chaos lord on bike with daemon weapon...new project for some point later on
POSSIBLY a Greater Daemon (so i can have 6 HQ models.)
2 "Loud" raiders
2 Vindicators
1 GW kit-bash Brass Scorpion (proxy defiler)
and some daemonettes...i'd LIKE to have 2 squads of 12, but 18 might end up being the final number. I think I'll wait to hunt down the old 2001/2002 era metal daemonettes for this, since the plastic ones...well...they don't have boobs. It's immature to be sure, but hell...smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Updates! Glorious Updates!

I've made a little progress today. I bought a terminator a while ago from the second hand shelf of a local store for a couple bucks, but upon returning hope i realized I'm one of the few people that use superglue on plastics and basically had to cut the arms off. Not to mention it had obviously been someone's first ever painting attempt, with too much primer, and gobs of paint. But i decided, If i can salvage this...anything's possible. So i replaced it's broken horns, and did my best to even out the hack job of an arm removal i had to do.

Unfortunately I don't have any "before" pics but here's how my painted models and terminators sit at this point.










The new termie still needs highlights, and to be touched up with black, i also started to paint my only magnetized set of lightning claws. 2 more steps and they'll be done the pink as well.



















As for the other terminators, only 2 more need to be built, and then have some magnetized arms painted up for them. Here's some pics for the hell of it. 



















Here is some pics of conversion work I've done on the termie torsos. It's pretty much impossible to see from above but I've carved off the "cow skull" portion of the terminator lord torso piece and replaced it with a few normal skulls.










This one is the same thing, but with some big spikes. I also replaced the horns on this helmet with parts from the bloodletters box.










There it is...this is what I've done in the last...well...however long it's been.










Obligatory workspace pic, since I have no pets (and never will). Yes, I liek mudkipz.

C&C is always a plus!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok wow! I like your termies and the paint looks so smooth and crisp excellent job. And DAMN!! you got me hooked on magnets, I must go and raid every magnet seller out there. Plus rep for a job well..er doing.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay for mudkip!!

but on a more seriose note, good work here, definitly like the name, the children of excess (of arms lol) and all that magnatism you could almost call them a railgun......

but i now have another thread to follow, but your like me in a way, just cant seem to keep updates timely lol.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! That's a huge computer. Love the painting keep it up!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucius The Typhus said:


> HOLY SHIT! That's a huge computer. Love the painting keep it up!


It's actually an HDTV with my keyboard sitting on the stand to give me enough room to paint. You can't actually see the computer. But yes, it is a little huge. It gave me a headache for the first few days, but I'm used to it now.

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm hoping to be able to have another update tomorrow, or possibly today if the rain lets up so I can prime some more models. 

YAY PINK!


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow man your paint jobs are awesome. The terminators look great and you have made pink the colour of satisfying death!
And Pirate Metal FTW \m/

+rep for the painting and conversions (axe on a bolter on a stick!)


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Those termies are comming alone very nicely indeed!!!!

I really like the display board idea also. One suggestion that I would like to make is that you make the base a chaos star that is cut in half, right now you have 5 points and not even half a circle. not a big deal and it looks great, I just thought I would throw it out there :biggrin:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I built a brass scorpion today. I've yet to figure out how I'm going to mount the weapons, and how I wanna do the back armor. But I'll get to that later.

No pics because i want to sleep.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Brace for Epic.

I have to at least build the following 1500 point list in 6 days: (deadline, 12pm June 25th)

Daemon, Wings, MoS, LoS

Daemon, Wings (JETPACKS!!!!), MoS, LoS

5x LC termies, IoS

Land Radier

6 noise marines, 5 sonics, blastmaster

6 noise marines, 5 sonics, blastmaster

10 noise marines, champ, power weapon

defiler, havoc launcher, CCW

Here's a vid to show what I did today.






So at this point I have a lot of work left to do, but most of the big stuff is mostly done.

So here's what i still need to do:

Armor plates on the defiler

Land Raider sponson barrels, plus chaos bitz and hatches.

5x Plain noise marines, with the magnetized arms.

10x sonic blaster marines (magnetized)

1x blastmaster marines (magnetized)

magnetize 4 terminators with lightning claws

2 lash princes...heavily converted...this will most likely end up as 2 daemons held together with superglue so that they will last long enough to play some games, then go home and take em apart.

Should be fun. Updates will follow, hopefully every day.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

that whole idea about magnetizing your minis sounds very awesome to say the least... and this is an interesting army to follow, although i don't really like the chaos side of things  but your conversions (especially that AoBS) are smoking hot!

very nice job so far!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Many thanks Masito. I just got up, and had a little breakfast and now Iit's time to get to work. I'm gonna polish off the land raider, then I'll start work on the sonic weapons. My goal is to get all the meat done today. termies tomorrow, then a couple days each for the daemon princes.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Panic-painting is always an effective way to go, Ive been down that path more then once myself 

I have to say though that your task seems kind a heavy, thats quite some ammount of models to paint up there. Good luck(both with the painting and the tourney)k:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm actually just building everything, and fielding and army of primer ghosts. There's no way i can paint to any form of acceptable standard in that small an amount of time.

It'll take me until the morning of the tourney to get everything ready, for sure.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Update:

Here's a pic of where the list stands so far.










All that's left is to fill the 2 empty bases with daemon princes!


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

nice job w/ everything 
+rep
edit:
i biggified the pic of the army and noticed a lot of your marines are missing arms
???


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Slaanesh and Mudkips... This isn't the first time I've encountered this...

Those terminators look gorgeous dude, you've done them fantastically.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

fdshfn said:


> nice job w/ everything
> +rep
> edit:
> i biggified the pic of the army and noticed a lot of your marines are missing arms
> ???


Don't worry, all of the sonic weapon marines are missing their left arms. I did this on purpose to save time. I have 2 days until the tourney, and i still have to build 2 daemon princes and I'd rather not waste time fiddling with marine arms. The weapons stay on fine as it stands, so they will be left as such until i have more time to do them up properly. 

You may also notice nearly all of the 10 man squad are missing their shoulder pads, same with the termies.

I'll be getting terrible scores for painting and such, but I just want to play. It will also be my first tournament, so I'm really only out to have fun anyways. I don't really expect to win.

I'm seriously considering just quickly super-gluing the daemons together and taking an extra day to practice strategy with my friends. I can always break the daemons apart and scrape off the glue later.

@*Concrete Hero*: Thanks man, I'm glad you like my work. It definitely helps my drive to get this stuff completed when I hear such words of praise.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks great so far! Looking forward those DP and the results from the tournament


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

This looks like an army ready to rape just about anything the imperium can throw at it... I really, REALLY dislike facing Slaanesh 

Good luck with the tourney, and have a blast mate!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

No worries man  Great work deserves praise!

In fact, have some Rep.

Good Luck in the tournament by the way, I expect battle by battle reports!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe I'll stick a camera to my head, so you can all get a first person perspective on the battles!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Today's the big day! Everything will go down in less than 2 hours from the time this post goes up.

I played a test game against my buddy's space marine army, and I worry about the effectiveness of the LC terminators, and the fact that my squads of troops are pretty much defenseless against dreadnoughts. I managed to fight off 2 of them in my test game, but only because of the intervening assistance of a daemon prince. Also, my defiler did, true to form, what all defilers do. Miss, then get shot to death first turn. 155 points of dead. But i love the model, so I'll continue to use it until someone rolls poorly for armor penetration and has to wait till turn 2 to destroy it.

Main worries: Lack of power fists. and the 6 man sonics teams are a frail. 10 tacs with a flamethrower damn near obliterated one squad in a single shooting phase, which is scary, because 3+ armor only lasts so long. All i can do now is hope for a lot of infantry, and a large lack of assault terminators.

As long as I win a single game, I'll be happy! Hopefully i won't get knocked out in the first round, but it seems more than likely.

Anyways, enough of my pre-battle jitters. See you after the tourney!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, this update is long over-due. I won that tournament by some extreme luck with drawing opponents, and a couple very close battles. I lost in my first match due to some bad decisions, and not paying attention. Second round was basically me wiping the floor with a guard player. My last match was a very near draw, but thatnk to about 1/6 of an inch of base being near the last objective, i won. Putting me in first place (somehow).

Fun times all in all. 

As for the after tourney goodness, I decided it's high time to finally get all my models painted. I'll be starting with a small 500 point list, and painting it up to 1850 points by simply adding to the list.

First up on the block.

The Jetpack daemon Prince

2 Chaos Terminators

1 chaos terminator lord (counts as a regular LC termie, but he looks cool)

10 noise marines, 8 with sonics.

only 14 models, and one of the termies already has his body painted.

commence pink!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, A Massacre, Minor Win and a Loss and you came in first! COOL! Especially if your army wasn't finished. 

Man, I want to play in your tourney environment! Most tournies around here are won with at least two Massacres, mostly three.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

well it was two massacres. Massacre meaning taking primary and secondary objectives in the last 2 games. 

the scoring was 10 points for winning (primary) and 5 points for whatever objective there happened to be that game. I had 30 points at the end, and 2nd place had 25.

apologies for missing the details.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey man congrats. But you will forgive me for being glad that's over with so now we can see some painting! Can't wait to see those terminators done.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just loading up some music so i can head to my buddies place for a big paint session. Hopefully I will be able to paint up the pink on at LEAST one termie today. i actually really want to do that cloaked termie lord first, since i really love the model, and he is the whole reason i chose to do slaanesh.

Good times ^_^


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats on the win!

Good luck on the painting session, we want to see more pink termies:wink:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Special Delivery!
































































As promised...Pink stuff.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn man, that lord is looking awesome!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Super Sexy i Say


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looking awsome, man that must take you ages to do the pink. specially over a black undercoat.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> looking awsome, man that must take you ages to do the pink. specially over a black undercoat.


Oh yeah, red colours tend to have very weak pigment don't they?
I've never actually used them, so I don't know; but I've heard painting Berzerkers is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

YES! Man keep this up. The lord looks amazing and so do the other termies and marine. This will be one of the COOLEST looking armies.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

wow dudes, thanks for the replies.

THe pink is actually several times easier to paint than red, it just requires about 3 or 4 thin coats to make sure the color is solid. Pink is bearable, but red's pigment is just terribly weak, added to the fact that blood red, is actually orange, i will probably never paint red ever again.

I'm gonna try to got more work done on the termie lord done today, finish the other shoulder and more more of his optional arms, then get all the pink highlighted.

once these 3 termies are out of my hair i can move on to the noise marines.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

more pics.


















































































/Update...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really good!

but the pictures are huge maybe next time when uploading on photobucket do the compress to 1024x768 i think that is a good size for uploading.. still decent quality but not to huge to load.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

He looks wicked man, loving the cloak and sword.
The sword is a Bloodletter one, right?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

that one isn't actually. It's the stock one that came with him in the blister. I bought the bloodletter ones to achieve the same jagged look as this...I thought about replacing his sword too, but decided it was a bad idea.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome work! really like the "no-pants-dudes". suites the theme nicely. also you're magnitizing work shows how easy it is to make an army allthe more versatile and still go what you see is what you get. +rep


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

What exactly are you going to do with the no-pants marines?
I mean, sculpting a penis would be kinda strange, and well, it's the only thing that would really look right.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

well i managed to get around to reading your army post, i always enjoy your projects. I really like it, makes me want to finish my world eaters, they are mostly sitting there in undercoated situation, but i have all the models i want for them. One criticism is that i think the pink is really good but your leaving too much of a gap between obkects thus giving a huge blacklined effect, thin that gap so that the blacklines are less pronounced and you're onto a winner in my eyes. It's interesting to build a whole army based on 1 model  but it's turning out to be quite a good one. You going to combine this with your tsons? for an almighty force of chaos. Great job and +rep for a very enthusiastic read  and inspiration.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

moo said:


> well i managed to get around to reading your army post, i always enjoy your projects. I really like it, makes me want to finish my world eaters, they are mostly sitting there in undercoated situation, but i have all the models i want for them. One criticism is that i think the pink is really good but your leaving too much of a gap between obkects thus giving a huge blacklined effect, thin that gap so that the blacklines are less pronounced and you're onto a winner in my eyes. It's interesting to build a whole army based on 1 model  but it's turning out to be quite a good one. You going to combine this with your tsons? for an almighty force of chaos. Great job and +rep for a very enthusiastic read  and inspiration.


He's not finished man, I imagine he's just taking his time with the pink, and gonna get to the other colours later.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Never said he was finished, it's pretty obvious, but if you give him tips sooner then later then he can more easily change and take in the comments made :grin:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually really like the over exagerated lines in the gaps. I'm a big fan of anime and having the really hard lines kinda reminds me of that.

This will be a separate force from my Tsons (who are getting repainted). Both will be getting separate 1850 point lists, but the sons are on the backburner for now.

I'm not sure if i posted this earlier, but the original use i though of for this particular lord was to paint it as a slaaneshi lord with lightning claws for a friend of mine who lives in winnipeg. But the more i looked into it, the more i kinda fell in love with the idea of the army. a few things distracted me here and there, but I'm bound and determined to finish this model, and then the rest of the army.

So as for the work that needs to be done, he needs another coat of pink on his right arm, then all the pink needs to be highlighted. I gotta go through and patch up the chips in his cloak, decide on a color for the gun (not sure if I'll go for boltgun, or multi-stage greys) Then highlight all the black. There's also a pair of lightning claws that is yet to be painted. 

With my normal level of distraction, he might get done by the end of the week.

EDIT: Also, my apologies for the huge pics. My monitors both run true 1080p (1920x1080), and my internet is blindingly fast, so I never notice. I will be more considerate of others in the future. Thanks for letting me know!

EDIT2: Also there's will be no extra extremities added to my marines. I wanna keep em "store appropriate" as much as possible. Right now, no one has a problem with them, even without pants


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

oh i also forgot to mention.. your pink looks like candy and i want to eat it!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Soooooooo, for fun I decided to 7 stage blend the termie loard's lightning claw...

I should have done the last ridge on the tip in the same fashion as the rest, but its too late now...

Results:




























Not too shabby. I know what not to do next time.

+/- C&C


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Loving the lightning claw man, and the whole army. Keep it up!


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Lightning claw looks sick


----------

